# Reward for soil density gauge:



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
*May 15, 2007


*STATE OFFICIALS CONTINUE SEARCH FOR STOLEN NUCLEAR GAUGE
$1,000 Reward Offered for Return*​ 
*HARRISBURG* – Officials from the Department of Environmental Protection are urging anyone with information about a stolen Troxler moisture density gauge containing radioactive material to contact the Nuclear Regulatory Commission or Pennsylvania State Police.

The gauge, belonging to Valley Quarries of Chambersburg, was taken from a locked vehicle in Guilford Township, Franklin County, between 10 p.m., May 6, and 5:30 a.m. May 7

When last seen, the moisture density gauge was still in its yellow transportation container. Valley Quarries is offering a $1,000 reward for the return of the device.

“As long as the device is not tampered with or damaged, it presents no hazard to the public,” DEP Bureau of Radiation Protection Director David J. Allard said. “However, handling the unshielded gauge outside its container for more than a few minutes carries a risk of potentially dangerous radiation exposure, as does any attempt to tamper with the radioactive source in the device.”

The Troxler moisture density gauge is model 3440 and its serial number is 32506. 

“It is critical for anyone who has information about, or witnessed the apparent theft, to immediately contact the Nuclear Regulatory Commission’s Operations Center or Pennsylvania State Police,” Allard said. 

Anyone who finds the gauge should leave it alone and report its location to the NRC’s operations center at (301) 816-5100, or the Pennsylvania State Police Chambersburg barracks at (717) 264-5161.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Terrorists? A search on google and the NRC site show that quite a few Troxler nuclear devices have been stolen.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a license to operate one of those and accually have experience with the exact model that is missing. Its funny that it would go missing because if you are transporting one the law says it must be triple locked. For example in my case I lock it in the yellow box, chain it to the bed of my pick up, and lock my cap on my pick up. the thing is not really that dangerous. the operator does not even need to wear a film badge like xray techs do. I once was working in a high security refinery, they stopped me to search my vehicle, they saw the yellow box with the nuke stickers on it and didn't even ask what it was.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Probably some crackhead sold it for 10 bucks. 

It doesn't really have any value on the "black market", as I believe that it needs calibrated yearly to be used on a real job. It would certainly be snagged by the calibration company, in that case. Sorta just like you can't really have a stolen Rolex repaired, because they all have serial numbers.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I bet someone misplaced it and they are claiming that it was stolen.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

rino1494 said:


> I bet someone misplaced it and they are claiming that it was stolen.


Like "misplaced" under an 815? Can't you just see the look on the tech's face as he turns around and sees the nuke machine roll up out of the dirt, stuck in the sheepsfoot pads, and subsequently pushed into the lift? 

Either that or its fuel for a dirty-bomb. Take your pick.


----------

